# Help with router bushing for Porter Cable 890



## BillJam (Jul 17, 2009)

Help! I just bought a Porter Cable 890 for a project I'm building and the plan calls for a bushing. I've searched the web trying to find a good set but I'm not even sure what will work with the router. The sub-base has a 2 1/2 inch opening and every thing I read talks about 1 1/2, 1 /14 and 1 3/16 holes.

I just want to find a good set but I'm thinking now that I need a sub-base too.

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Bill.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BillJam said:


> Help! I just bought a Porter Cable 890 for a project I'm building and the plan calls for a bushing. I've searched the web trying to find a good set but I'm not even sure what will work with the router. The sub-base has a 2 1/2 inch opening and every thing I read talks about 1 1/2, 1 /14 and 1 3/16 holes.
> 
> I just want to find a good set but I'm thinking now that I need a sub-base too.
> 
> ...


Not really sure about Porter Cable. ereplacementparts.com lists a 1-1/8' and a 2-1/2" subbase for that router but Porter Cable bushings are supposedly the "standard" so I really don't know what to tell you. 
Might look into the Milescraft Turn-Lock system. I haven't tried it either but someone else will likely slip in and fill us in.
Good Luck, John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bill,

If you have a Rocklers or Woodcraft store near you, simply take your current plate with you and match up a set guides. The sales people should be very helpful. Harbor freight even has guides, (PC style).


----------



## BillJam (Jul 17, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the RouterForums Bill.


Thanks for the welcome Dave. Are you from England, I know of someone just called "the doctor" from England :thank_you2:

I did finally find what I needed. For anyone in a similar situation, I ended up getting the Porter Cable base plate for template routing (#42186) and the set of Porter Cable bushings (#42000).

Further problems when going to use it, the 1/2" core box bit I was going to use with it is too short for the given bushing. It's shank length is 1 1/4" and if I set it in the chuck to where it would extend out far enough, it would only be in the chuck 3/8". Seems to dangerous to run it like that. Now I need to find a 1 3/4" length shank core box bit. Unless I'm doing something wrong. This is my first time doing templates with a router guide bushing.

Bill


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BillJam said:


> Further problems when going to use it, the 1/2" core box bit I was going to use with it is too short for the given bushing. It's shank length is 1 1/4" and if I set it in the chuck to where it would extend out far enough, it would only be in the chuck 3/8". Seems to dangerous to run it like that. Now I need to find a 1 3/4" length shank core box bit. Unless I'm doing something wrong. This is my first time doing templates with a router guide bushing.
> 
> Bill


found this one at eagle america:
PriceCutter Router Bits - Round Nose Bits

Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

It's not safe to pull the bit out to far,,,with this one tool you can over come that type of error on all your bits..in that way you don't need to buy longer bits. I suggest the 1/2" shank one, then use a 1/4" adapter for your 1/4" shank bits  from the same web site..

MLCS Router Collet Extension
Router Collet Extension and review

=======



BillJam said:


> Thanks for the welcome Dave. Are you from England, I know of someone just called "the doctor" from England :thank_you2:
> 
> I did finally find what I needed. For anyone in a similar situation, I ended up getting the Porter Cable base plate for template routing (#42186) and the set of Porter Cable bushings (#42000).
> 
> ...


----------



## BillJam (Jul 17, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bill
> 
> It's not safe to pull the bit out to far,,,with this one tool you can over come that type of error on all your bits..in that way you don't need to buy longer bits. I suggest the 1/2" shank one, then use a 1/4" adapter for your 1/4" shank bits  from the same web site..
> 
> ...


Wow, these are great tips. I'm a little worried that even the extension for the 1/4" shank, the O.D. of the collete would be close to or over the size of the I.D. of the 5/8" template guide bushing I need to use (it has an I.D. of 1/2"). (Also the warning they have about the extension "increasing the strain on all parts" is a little scary). Still, this is a great tool to have in my arsenal for other times when I'm using a larger bushing, I think I'm going to get one.

Bill


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bill
> 
> It's not safe to pull the bit out to far,,,with this one tool you can over come that type of error on all your bits..in that way you don't need to buy longer bits. I suggest the 1/2" shank one, then use a 1/4" adapter for your 1/4" shank bits  from the same web site..
> 
> ...


Bob, I've been looking at these things. I think they are both 1/2" Shank, 1 for 1/2" shank bits and the other for 1/4" shank bits. Not sure if a reducer will work or whether you need to buy two extensions.

This begs another question from me but will post it under bits, to far off thread here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

I have both,,no need to buy both when one will do the trick..
The only thing is that the 1/4" one is smaller, has a smaller hex collet size and it will drop in some of the BRASS guides..


=======



jschaben said:


> Bob, I've been looking at these things. I think they are both 1/2" Shank, 1 for 1/2" shank bits and the other for 1/4" shank bits. Not sure if a reducer will work or whether you need to buy two extensions.
> 
> This begs another question from me but will post it under bits, to far off thread here.


----------



## BillJam (Jul 17, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI John
> 
> I have both,,no need to buy both when one will do the trick..
> The only thing is that the 1/4" one is smaller, has a smaller hex collet size and it will drop in some of the BRASS guides..
> ...


I still haven't purchased anything. Will the collete on the extension drop through a guide with a 1/2" inside diameter?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Bill. You are better off purchasing a longer router bit in this case. I also suggest you do not buy the PC brand guide bushings which are steel. Woodcraft sells a set in brass which does not come loose like the steel bushings do, and for less money.


----------



## BillJam (Jul 17, 2009)

I think it's strange that most bits you buy won't work with the template guides. The clearance between the chuck and he base plate requires a longer bit. I tried this with my friends Ryobi which had its own guides - same problem. The 1/2 chank bit I finally ended up getting did the job. I guess that's a reason for me to just always get 1/2 inch now but I had a Craftsman router prior to getting this PC 890 and it was 1/4 shank only.

Thanks again all, for all the help.

Bill


----------

